# Can't decide on engine for tiller



## Thoughthound (Oct 13, 2004)

I threw a rod on the 8 hp engine (tecumseh) on my troy bilt horse tiller. It was a replacement engine--the original was 7 hp (briggs). I didn't own it new so I don't know how it performed with the 7 hp.

The guys at the small engine shop say a new 6.5 hp Briggs is a fine replacement.

Anyone out there use a horse rototiller with a furrower or hiller attachement and have a 6.5 hp engine?

Any advice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I have no consept of what a 'horse rototiller' is, drawn by a horse? Or a type or brand?

At the 6.5 to slightly larger models the mount bolt patterns change, be sure the replacement size fits to avoid problems there. Also make sure the output shaft is of the correct diameter and length, they do vary.

What width are the tines? Outside to outside, in inches. This will determine the HP needed. Self propelled or tine advancement driven?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

You can replace with virtually any horizontal shaft engine you want - it just may take a bit of engineering. The new Briggs engines are not built as well as the older models, but then neither are the Tecumsehs or Kohlers all of which built engines for the TB Horse. As long as the shaft is long enough and no larger in diameter than 1" (the original was 3/4") you can have a machine shop punch the pulley out to match the shaft - there's plenty of metal. If you can't find a good used OEM engine, or just want a new one, I'd look at Honda or Robin. An adapter plate for mounting would be pretty simple to make - the shaft on the motor would just have to be at least 1/4" longer than the original specs. I'm trying to find a diesel (5-8 HP) for mine.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Have to say folks around here have been having really good luck with the cheapo Chinese Honda clones, they're outlasting the Briggs and Tecumsehs by a large margin.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

it is like chevy chevelle or ford fairlane...troybuilt horse.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Check with these guys. Pretty good prices and some deals.

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

moopups said:


> I have no consept of what a 'horse rototiller' is, drawn by a horse? Or a type or brand?


FYI, a Horse is a particular model of TROY-BILT roto-tillers. Pony is a smaller model. 

As to the question, I would want as large an engine as would fit easily IF I had heavy soils. For sandy, easy tilling soils or for tilling in leaves and manures a smaller engine would suffice nicely.


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd spend a few extra $ and get either a Honda or Kawi. The quality control, fit and finish far surpasses (unfortunatily) anything US made. What ever you go with at least get pressure lubrication. Theese will have an oil filter and if taken care of propperly should outlive you. An OLDER Koler will do the same thing, but cost as much to fix as a new engine. Make sure you get the High end engine. Honda makes a lower end motor that has a plastic recoil face, the high end has a metal recoil face. The reports on those China clones is that some are poor at best, often breaking down in under 50 hours, or run without problems...luck of the draw. If you can afford it a small deseil engine would give lots of extra durability and torque. Fuel use would be 1/2. You can also go a HP lower than a gas engine and still have more power due to stroke and compression differences. Mike


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

They put 10 hp Tecumsehs on them now.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

a few of my freinds were buying the honda clones for remlacement golfcart motors they had too send back about half a dozen of them before they got a good motor... stay away from them


----------



## 1_gunner (Jul 3, 2006)

Not just any engine will fit on your tiller. There are specific dimensions that need to be considered for a propper fit. Shaft length and diameter for the primary and shaft length and diameter for the uxiliary PTO (FOR REVERSE). You may also need to take shaft taper into consideration. I have an Ariens tiller designed very much like your horse. I went from a 7Hp up to an 8HP because it was the only one that would fit all the dimensions. I still had to do a little bit of enigineering to make it work. There are engines specific to your tiller. If you are willing to give up reverse you might have more options. See link below for examples:

http://www.tulsaenginewarehouse.com/catalog/troy.html


As for the Honda and Kawi engines, you may be able to find some that will work but they will be more expensive. The Honda and Kawi engines are assembled in the US just they parts are imported from Japan. Kawi's are built in Maryville, MO and Honda has a plant in IA. FYI


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

For my money Id go with a 9HP or 11hp Honda but I like to have power in reserve . also with more HP the engine should wear less as it doesnt have to work at its max constantly .
I would go with a honda as they tend to last for better than a briggs and dont have the carb problems of a Tecumsehs


----------

